# Hybrid bike



## weely (20 Jan 2010)

looking to buy one second hand - have a budget of around £400 so must be a 'good un'

im 5'10 

any colour

im sick of ebay!!!!

would even consider a tough road bike/

if i cant pick up i will pay for courier.

Dave


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Jan 2010)

Whereabouts in the UK are you Weely ?

Simon


----------



## weely (20 Jan 2010)

Newcastle upon Tyne but I am willing to use a courier


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Jan 2010)

It's a shame your not a bit closer .. @ 5'10" you would really need to test ride my bike 

But good luck mate 

Simon


----------



## Dene (2 Feb 2010)

Hi,

What size frame do you normally have? 

I have an 18month old Trek Soho 4 with Alfine hub gear, but it is only a 17.5 inch frame.


----------

